# visa expired



## etosha (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm married to a South African citizen and have been married 6 years. We live in Johannesburg. My relative visa expired before I could extend or apply for permanent residency. When I spoke to the home affairs, the lady told me that I shouldn't have problems because we were married and I was from a SADC country.

I was advised by a visa agency that I have to leave the country and pay a fine at the South African Embassy in my country (Namibia). Then I can return to South Africa.

Is this right. Will I have trouble or get arrested at the airport? I.have booked my ticket but I am scared that the Airport officials will treat me like a criminal at OR Tambo airport.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Was that a "visa agency" that employs immigration lawyers? If you are currently illegally in South Africa, then you'll need to legalise yourself. You don't need to leave the country for that (currently).


----------



## etosha (Feb 3, 2014)

I do I go about legalising myself?

It was an immigration agency in SA. The immigration practitioner advised me that leaving the country & returning would be the easiest & cheapest direction to take.
I can return on a 30 day visa and can submit my application in SA within the 30day period.

The other alternative they gave me was to make an application at the Department of Home Affairs for them to accept my application for a permit and it is referred to as “good cause” together with an application for temporary residence (this is to prove that I have the intention and a reason to remain in the country). I would then need to explain to Home Affairs why I have been without a valid permit.

I truely don't mind leaving the country & returning, my major concern is if they will give me hassle as I try take my flight home.


----------

